# CPT 58662 Bilaterally



## Robin R (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Morning!

I have a question about CPT 58662.  The CPT describes this as "lesions of the ovary."  If the surgeon removes one on the left and another on the right, can you bill this with the 50 modifier?

I am not sure because although it says "lesions", "ovary" isn't plural.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't. I would only bill it once with no modifier


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Jul 20, 2009)

You  can not bill it with modifier 50 or LT/RT according to Physician fee schedule it shows 0 indicator which means 150% payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply


----------

